# ZSZ



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Heippa taas :wave:

This ZSZ is much better than I expected.
Grip is great and measurements are perfect to my hand.
Shooting is similar as with PSTS.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great shooting again! What’s the best way to make a card holder,I want to try but have no idea, it looks solid.Help me with planning one please!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video and review


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shooting! That frame looks nice.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Great video and review





Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn buddy!!





SLINGDUDE said:


> Great shooting! That frame looks nice.


Thank You very much Tag, Ibojoe & Slingdude :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Royleonard said:


> Great shooting again! What's the best way to make a card holder,I want to try but have no idea, it looks solid.Help me with planning one please!


Thanks Royleonard 

Something like this ¨







x 2

Two bolts and nuts and put card to between these plates.

And one or two with 90° angle to use as card holder attachment.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> Royleonard said:
> 
> 
> > Great shooting again! What's the best way to make a card holder,I want to try but have no idea, it looks solid.Help me with planning one please!
> ...


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I’m going to make one thanks for the input!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Kalevala, awesome reaction when you got the card cut on the first shot! Great shoot'n!


----------



## zarboy (Jan 26, 2019)

That thing looks slick! Great shootin too!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice frame. great shooting. card cut on the 1st shot, AWESOME.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Kalevala, awesome reaction when you got the card cut on the first shot! Great shoot'n!


Thanks !

Sometimes shooting feels so easy that I just have to laugh a little B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

zarboy said:


> That thing looks slick! Great shootin too!


Thanks zarboy :thumbsup:

This frame is very comfortable.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> nice frame. great shooting. card cut on the 1st shot, AWESOME.


One day I'm going to hit that bottle cap with my first shot 

Thanks hoggy !


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Everyone is impressed by your shooting... as well we should be... because you're awesome.

But let me tell you that video & editing is fantastic. You could make movies!

Thanks for sharing a fine review.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> Everyone is impressed by your shooting... as well we should be... because you're awesome.
> 
> But let me tell you that video & editing is fantastic. You could make movies!
> 
> Thanks for sharing a fine review.


Thank You very much MakoPat :headbang:

Reading comments like this makes me speechless ( I don't like to talk much anyway, I'm from Finland  ).


----------

